# Holly got a haircut.



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

For milking purposes.

 Enjoy










EDIT:

This is Holly's mum, Heather. Carbon copy much?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear! lol

So how did she do with the clipping?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Let's just say I'm glad my glasses aren't shattered. :sigh: :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah!

So have you started separating the boys yet? how is milking going if you have started


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope I'm going to tommorow though. Since I couldn't milk her on my old stanchion. The new on just came today.

Although I did try some of her milk yesterday.

IT WAS SO TASTY! Like half and half, or cream.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats cool. I have never had nigerians milk - it is something I am interested in trying this year


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah it can be from 6-10% Butterfat, I'm thinking her's is in the 6-8% range. It was VERY rich.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Aw you are torchering me! With the milk! But Cowgirl will get here soon so we'll have some milk woohoo!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

What do you guys this of her conformation, her legs seem a bit coarse to me >_<


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking that she looked nice. Nice flat long rump high withers, she is long too. Couldn't tell a whole lot since she wasn't set up though...


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I'm working on that, >_< She's really annoyed when I mess with her feet.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha Ginger is the same way. She fights the whole time! She still does well in the show ring, so when they are nice you can still see it, even thought they are NAUGHTY!!!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes, not to mention she tries to strangle her self when I hold onto her lead.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Azriel does that. She PLANTS her feet and will NOT move if she doesn't want too. She has actually passed out doing that before :roll:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

No no, Holly runs in circles and circles and runs and I'm afraid she'll snap her neck if she's not carefull.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OOO That is weird. None of my goats do that..


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah well she wasn't given enough socialization when she was a kid. >_< Really frustrating because she is getting better but only relatively


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

instead of a collar try a harness. That will keep her from choking but still give you control.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

O_O Thanks, thats a good idea.


----------

